# AMD Releases Catalyst 14.12 Omega Software



## btarunr (Dec 9, 2014)

AMD released Catalyst 14.12 Omega, its annual feature-set upgrading driver update. This driver introduces new video image quality enhancement features, game image-quality enhancements, and a usual load of game-specific performance updates, and bug-fixes. Features that stand out include Virtual Super Resolution, which is essentially identical in function to NVIDIA's Dynamic Super Resolution, which lets you "simulate" higher game display resolutions than your display is capable of; and frame-pacing improvements that make certain games seem more fluid.

Among the video quality enhancements are Fluid Motion Video, which adds fluidity to Blu-ray playback using PowerDVD 14, Video Contour Removal, which removes artifacts from compressed video, 1080p detail enhancement, and a brand new 1080p to 4K video upscaling algorithm, which reduces upscaling artifacts. Game specific performance improvements target Batman: Arkham Origins, Bioshock Infinite, Call of Duty: Ghosts, Grid 2, Sniper Elite III, and Rome: Total War, among others. AMD is promising up to 19 percent performance improvement, compared to, and we kid you not, Catalyst 13.12. Grab the driver from the link below.



 

*DOWNLOAD:* AMD Catalyst 14.12 Omega

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Dec 9, 2014)

Mini review shortly.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 9, 2014)

I tried to find the download link - no luck.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 9, 2014)

Laurijan said:


> I tried to find the download link - no luck.



Here you go: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/amd-catalyst-omega-14.12-with-dotnet45-win8.1-64bit.exe


----------



## flmatter (Dec 9, 2014)

btarunr said:


> *DOWNLOAD:* AMD Catalyst 14.12 Omega



Link works fine


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 9, 2014)

flmatter said:


> Link works fine



Ok in the download description it doesnt say omega but the file name when starting the download is omega


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2014)

I would like to see what Fluid Motion has to offer, 24P Blu-Ray content, even when my display output is set to 24Hz is jumpy, if they made it more globally available, like Netflix, Flash player, HTML5 I would love to use it since 60-70% of my computers time is spent on that anymore.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 9, 2014)

woot


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2014)

Dammit guys, you are breaking the download site!!!! LOL

200KBps


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 9, 2014)

All I care about is a fix for the damn black screens. I hope it does contain something like that.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 9, 2014)

How do i run my GPU at 4K with a display only 1080p? I installed Omega but i dont find the option.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 9, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> All I care about is a fix for the damn black screens. I hope it does contain something like that.


  black screens? what is this you talk of? I have r9 280x in crossfire with no issues.....  you OC your card/s?


----------



## natr0n (Dec 9, 2014)

I should have read vsr was only for higher end gear...

oh well


----------



## takomako (Dec 9, 2014)

so since i have r9 270x i shouldn't be so happy about those drivers right? at least not as happy as the r9 290 owners!


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 9, 2014)

flmatter said:


> black screens? what is this you talk of? I have r9 280x in crossfire with no issues.....  you OC your card/s?


I'm tired of repeating it over and over across several forums. You'll have to google it up.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 9, 2014)

hummm... it doesn't detect my Athlon 5350 as compatible hardware. I suppose it's for A-series only.  Going back to 14.11.2 beta

EDIT: Going to the drop down menu and manually selecting Athlon series gives the correct file. Running 3dmark


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2014)

Works fine on my 5870, no new options for me, also Avast in Heuristic mode with password protection is annoying as fuck. "Hey, we see you are installing this, hey you said OK about this but what about this other signed driver, hey what about this other file from the same archive you said OK to just a few milliseconds ago"

Also something reset my tray icons so that most were not shown.


----------



## zo0lykas (Dec 9, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> All I care about is a fix for the damn black screens. I hope it does contain something like that.



what the hell is black sreen? over 14 years using amd gpu, and never have any black sreen


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 9, 2014)

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows 8.1 - 64

This Just 14.11.beta 2 as 14.12 i Take it ? Someone using a TV as monitor let me know if the color saturation is not working still at 1650x1080 and below,What i mean is the color saturation greys out no sharp crisp clear colors below 1980 res.


----------



## Mescalamba (Dec 9, 2014)

Small side-note..

..anyone remembers Omega drivers for ATi? They still exist btw.


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 9, 2014)

Mescalamba said:


> Small side-note..
> 
> ..anyone remembers Omega drivers for ATi? They still exist btw.


Yeah, the site is even more horrible than 10 years ago, with "god bless you" stuck to every single post by the guy.
It's also not not updated for years.

I was using those drivers back then because I believed they were doing something. Thinking about it now, it was probably mostly placebo (but nowhere near what PAX "drivers" are ).


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 9, 2014)

Where to enable Virtual Super Resolution in Catalyst?


----------



## natr0n (Dec 9, 2014)

Laurijan said:


> Where to enable Virtual Super Resolution in Catalyst?




*VSR Requirements*


AMD GPU: AMD Radeon R9 295X2/R9 290X/R9 290/R9 285
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-catalyst-14-12-driver-the-omega-driver,2.html


----------



## redundantslurs (Dec 9, 2014)

i think this update fixed my freezing problem on my 7950, would go to sleep and not wake up unless i push the reset button, don't seem to do it anymore.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 9, 2014)

Laurijan said:


> Where to enable Virtual Super Resolution in Catalyst?



R9 280x owners do not get the VSR.... yet.... ? maybe?


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 9, 2014)

Wasn't all that impressed by the feature sets that are either limited to R9 series (like VSR), limited to PowerDVD that no one uses anyway (MPC HC anyone?) to performance differences that hardly exist. Not sure about it really. Supposedly Bioshock Infinite gets some performance treatment and since I'm playing it now I might give it a try and see if it makes any difference at all.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 9, 2014)

>shitvidia introduced "Dynamic Super Resolution" in late September
>AMD introduced "Virtual Super Resolution" today
>seem to be generally limited to 4K
>market it as something revolutionary / a pinnacle of innovation in graphics quality improvements

meanwhile
>be on Linux
>can do this exact same thing since ages ago thanks to RandR
>not limited to just 4K – can use _any_ resolution up to 16384x16384, in general (i.e. only limited by the maximum possible frambuffer size); in practise I used up to 8K resolution.
>regard it as something what is supposed to be a common mundane feature, as it really is such. No actual black magic involved.

MFW 



Spoiler


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 9, 2014)

Steevo said:


> 24P Blu-Ray content, even when my display output is set to 24Hz is jumpy


24P is a weird frame rate for 60Hz displays as all the frames from one source doesn't map directly to an even number of frames on the output. As a result, one frame in the output display will overlap with a single frame of video which could cause slight jitter. I'm not quite sure how to eliminate this other than having a display that refreshes even to the frame rate of the video. For example, 1 frame in 24P happens to fill 5 frames at 120Hz (1:5) where 60 is at a weird (2:5) ratio where 2 frames match into 5 output frames so one frame is always never displayed the same way as the other 4.

Edit: @btarunr It's also worth noting that these are WHQL drivers too, not beta drivers.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 9, 2014)

This is weird. I've run 3dmark three times now and I get lower (>5% less) scores on IceStorm, Cloudgate and Sky Diver but get consistently higher scores (>5% higher) on FireStrike  Maybe the APU centric driver isn't out yet?

I guess I'll stay on 4.11, not like I'm going to run BF4 on the 5350 to get an extra fps.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2014)

Maybe I'll try these later tonight with my 290s and see if there's any noticeable difference.


----------



## CGabry (Dec 9, 2014)

Much better in AC Unity... with R9 280X


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> 24P is a weird frame rate for 60Hz displays as all the frames from one source doesn't map directly to an even number of frames on the output. As a result, one frame in the output display will overlap with a single frame of video which could cause slight jitter. I'm not quite sure how to eliminate this other than having a display that refreshes even to the frame rate of the video. For example, 1 frame in 24P happens to fill 5 frames at 120Hz (1:5) where 60 is at a weird (2:5) ratio where 2 frames match into 5 output frames so one frame is always never displayed the same way as the other 4.
> 
> Edit: @btarunr It's also worth noting that these are WHQL drivers too, not beta drivers.




Its has a 120Hz refresh rate on the screen, but only accepts 60Hz input and interpolates the alternating frames, it also supports 24, 30 and 50Hz input natively, but it still causes it to be jumpy, more I think as its doesn't have a strobing backlight.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 9, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> All I care about is a fix for the damn black screens. I hope it does contain something like that.





Octopuss said:


> I'm tired of repeating it over and over across several forums. You'll have to google it up.


I know exactly what your talking about and it is a known issue. I hope they do get it fixed. It has to do with the fan speed and the cards over heating.


----------



## RandomSadness (Dec 9, 2014)

CGabry said:


> Much better in AC Unity... with R9 280X


I noticed 20 more fps using the same graphic settings setup, in comparison to the last beta driver


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 9, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> All I care about is a fix for the damn black screens. I hope it does contain something like that.


Okay, so far so good. I was getting black screens within 5 to 10 mins of game play before. Oh by the way as I am typing this gpu is at 100% load. Haven't gotten one so far. What I done was uninstall all AMD stuff through programs and Features. Rebooted in safe mode and ran DDU. Unhooked lan cable. (Normal driver uninstall practice) Then rebooted normally. Installed Amd chipset drivers, rebooted. Installed omega drivers rebooted and installed afterburner. Drivers still don't control fan speed right so I use afterburner and create a custom fan curve. Launched game of choice and ran. All good thus far with fan maxing under my custom cure at 50% and gpu temp at 67c. This is with a 290x.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 10, 2014)

Vinska said:


> >shitvidia introduced "Dynamic Super Resolution" in late September
> >AMD introduced "Virtual Super Resolution" today
> >seem to be generally limited to 4K
> >market it as something revolutionary / a pinnacle of innovation in graphics quality improvements
> ...



I remember being 15 and browsing 4chan.


----------



## ap4lifetn (Dec 10, 2014)

its a shame 3840 x 2400 can't be used except for the 285, wtf AMD.  I don't want to use 2560 x 1600! I want the 4K without a 4K monitor!


----------



## The Von Matrices (Dec 10, 2014)

ap4lifetn said:


> its a shame 3840 x 2400 can't be used except for the 285, wtf AMD.  I don't want to use 2560 x 1600! I want the 4K without a 4K monitor!


The 5K iMac uses an R9 M295 GPU, which is the same Tonga die as in the R9 285.

AMD probably worked on the >4K drivers specifically for Apple but only tested them with the Tonga GPU because it is the only GPU offered in the iMac (at least the version with the 5K display).  We don't get >4K support for other GPUs at this time because validation was so focused on the Tonga GPU to make the iMac release.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 10, 2014)

surprised that haven't seen more responses from users of this driver........Wanna know what  it delivers. Surely the 970 didn't steal away everyone ....and with those ridiculously low prices Amd been putting out the last few weeks.....come on somebody give me some hardcore data.... Gota be one "I down loaded the _*OMEGA *_driver and now ....I'm invincible".... out there.  Saw a pair of 290's  for dirt cheap on C.L.... Would be totally worthy of some of my play dough.


----------



## Bansaku (Dec 10, 2014)

Vinska said:


> >shitvidia introduced "Dynamic Super Resolution" in late September
> >AMD introduced "Virtual Super Resolution" today
> >seem to be generally limited to 4K
> >market it as something revolutionary / a pinnacle of innovation in graphics quality improvements
> ...



Nobody cares.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 10, 2014)

ensabrenoir said:


> surprised that haven't seen more responses from users of this driver........Wanna know what  it delivers. Surely the 970 didn't steal away everyone ....and with those ridiculously low prices Amd been putting out the last few weeks.....come on somebody give me some hardcore data.... Gota be one "I down loaded the _*OMEGA *_driver and now ....I'm invincible".... out there.  Saw a pair of 290's  for dirt cheap on C.L.... Would be totally worthy of some of my play dough.


I don't have any before or after comparisons, sorry as these are the first drivers that actually allowed me to use the gpu. So I can say I am happy now. I tried everything I could to get the card not to black screen with numerous other drivers and such. Card is working perfectly now. Good thing I had my 7970's to fall back on while waiting something that worked. I also RMA'd the card just so Gigabyte could test it and make sure there wasn't an issue with the card.


----------



## lkiommmmyyyy (Dec 10, 2014)

I do not know which version of the driver has not improved and corrected asus r7 260x dc22goc crashes blue screen is black when the machine instability
Will asus r7 260x dc22goc driver installed this version yet stable


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2014)

Bansaku said:


> Nobody cares.


Its obvious you do if you just come in here to troll ppls posts with such a useless comment.

I actually can't wait to test this driver on my cards. I welcome any change amd offers up.. Like mantle, for instance. I'm going to have to try my BD player and see how it looks..


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 10, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Its obvious you do if you just come in here to troll ppls posts with such a useless comment.
> 
> I actually can't wait to test this driver on my cards. I welcome any change amd offers up.. Like mantle, for instance. I'm going to have to try my BD player and see how it looks..


Idiotic posts without any sense of punctuation written to resemble a quote created by Outlook Express are perfectly fine to troll.


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 10, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay, so far so good. I was getting black screens within 5 to 10 mins of game play before. Oh by the way as I am typing this gpu is at 100% load. Haven't gotten one so far. What I done was uninstall all AMD stuff through programs and Features. Rebooted in safe mode and ran DDU. Unhooked lan cable. (Normal driver uninstall practice) Then rebooted normally. Installed Amd chipset drivers, rebooted. Installed omega drivers rebooted and installed afterburner. Drivers still don't control fan speed right so I use afterburner and create a custom fan curve. Launched game of choice and ran. All good thus far with fan maxing under my custom cure at 50% and gpu temp at 67c. This is with a 290x.


I haven't gotten any black screens yet either. You might had been getting different ones though, mine were always happening on the desktop, never while playing a game.
But it seems fixed, and I'm happy about it.
Just need to uninstall CCC to make the happiness complete now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2014)

@Octopuss Why un-install the CCC?
I see the odd person doing it, is there a reason for the un-install?


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 10, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> @Octopuss Why un-install the CCC?
> I see the odd person doing it, is there a reason for the un-install?


Because it's useless for me. I don't use ANY of its features, and I mean none at all.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 10, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> Because it's useless for me. I don't use ANY of its features, and I mean none at all.


A lot of games have better performance by using the CCC AA/AF, and all your video control for edge enhancement, deblocking, noise reduction, and things like bit depth per sub-pixel (12 bpp currently supported and in use http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slla263/slla263.pdf) and much else is included.


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 10, 2014)

Steevo said:


> A lot of games have better performance by using the CCC AA/AF, and all your video control for edge enhancement, deblocking, noise reduction, and things like bit depth per sub-pixel (12 bpp currently supported and in use http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slla263/slla263.pdf) and much else is included.


I never use any AA in any shape or form. It kills performance and I generally don't like how it looks.
I don't need the other stuff either.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 10, 2014)

You don't like Anti-Aliasing, so you like jaggies? So what games do you play where at least 2X AA has such a huge impact on performance, as most cards since the 5XXX series have hardware enough to give at least the 2X with no performance penalty until you run out of memory bandwidth.

And the other stuff, like having better colors for movies, pictures, and games is irrelevant? Why not go back to a simple cirrus card, or use on board Intel? 

Your comment makes no sense unless you are using the most underpowered card, in a machine that you only do word processing on, and then why exactly are you bitching about a performance driver?


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't feel like needing to confess why I do things the way I do.
Films, pictures and games look exactly the same to me with or without CCC, probably because I have high quality IPS monitor and don't need to change one bit of anything. I also prefer having control over stuff, without any automated changes (which don't even work from what I've seen thus far) I didn't ask for.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 10, 2014)

Actually videos are the only things that are affected more now, if you enable forced processing of all video sources in CCC. Before, it was a bit twitchy... The rest doesn't feel all that different. Not even Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 10, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> I don't feel like needing to confess why I do things the way I do.
> Films, pictures and games look exactly the same to me with or without CCC, probably because I have high quality IPS monitor and don't need to change one bit of anything. I also prefer having control over stuff, without any automated changes (which don't even work from what I've seen thus far) I didn't ask for.



??? You know IPS displays mean nothign when it comes to AA usage and its totally dependent on resolution right? You know what it doesnt matter.


What I can say though is from MY experience with having windows 10 preview since release this driver has worked the BEST and is far more stable (which I couldnt really comment on the betas it could have been the beta OS) I was also having odd graphical glitches in accelerated programs like outlook and so far their have been no issues. with leaving them open while playing games.


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 10, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> ??? You know IPS displays mean nothign when it comes to AA usage and its totally dependent on resolution right? You know what it doesnt matter.


I wasn't even talking about AA. Are people unable to process text today because of some eruptions on the Sun or what?


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 10, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> I wasn't even talking about AA. Are people unable to process text today because of some eruptions on the Sun or what?



.......


----------



## Steevo (Dec 10, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> I wasn't even talking about AA. Are people unable to process text today because of some eruptions on the Sun or what?




IPS does nothing to enhance videos using the GPU shaders. 

You seem like you are throwing out the most cliche statements and acronyms to cover up your lack of understanding how all of this works. 

http://groups.csail.mit.edu/graphics/bilagrid/bilagrid_web.pdf

http://http.developer.nvidia.com/GPUGems2/gpugems2_chapter27.html

IPS monitors will NOT perform hardware acceleration, will NOT make edges smoother, will NOT perform edge enhancement. Having a IPS with bpp set at 8 would be like having a 4K monitor and gaming at 1080 on it.

There are a hundred different reasons why using the enhancements, features, and settings only available in CCC is a good idea, and the least of them now is the whole 24MB of memory it takes when running up to the 50 or so when its actually doing things for you. 

But whatever.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 12, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> I haven't gotten any black screens yet either. You might had been getting different ones though, mine were always happening on the desktop, never while playing a game.
> But it seems fixed, and I'm happy about it.
> Just need to uninstall CCC to make the happiness complete now.


Mine was fine on the desktop. Mine happened within 5 to 10 mins of game play and it would not recover. I gamed for over 2 hrs the other night without any issues at all and the gpu never got over 64c with 50% fan. I am going to adjust the fan curve a little more as I have plenty of room to play with the speed.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2014)

No issues here on the Omega.

I did have a slight hiccup after the install, but I just removed the driver and manually deleted the extra folders and such.

As much as I hate DDU I used the latest version in safe mode and ran a clean and did another install.

It works, I'm not getting the same benchmarks but hell, who cares!

Games in crossfire with the added frame-pacing fix sure works well, and looks sweet 

IMHO it's going to be a nice WHQL with a few more tweaks done before launch.


----------



## LeonVolcove (Dec 12, 2014)

Could this driver compatible with my A10 7850k?

my internet connection is kinda slow right, thanks to rain

anyway, if its worth it i am gonna download it

if not i am gonna pass

Thank You Before


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 12, 2014)

Friggin HUGE driver release. Massive boost in AC Unity and a fair improvement in Far Cry 4 too.

Even on the beta for Unity I was having to run lowest settings at 1366x768 on my 7970.

I can now run Ultra Textures and Environment, High Shadows, everything else Very High, SSAO and FXAA at 1080p and it looks and runs very nice. I've also forced 16x AF in CCC.

The only strange thing is, Far Cry 4 hitches more than Unity now, but moslty just in areas where new map textures are loading in and just briefly.

I've had a few long screen freezes in Unity of 5 sec or so though where no doubt assets are loading in, so each have their own quirks there. Strangely enough though a 2nd or 3rd checkpoint loading of the same spot in Unity results in significantly reduced freeze, then no freeze at all.

I recant what I've said about AMD only focusing on new gen GPUs and APUs. Just wish they'd tell us if they're planning on unified memory like Nvidia.

I posted this here because the only thread pertaining to the Omega drivers on the AMD board is a rant thread, which I think is misleading and unfair.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 12, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> ??? You know IPS displays mean nothign when it comes to AA usage and its totally dependent on resolution right? You know what it doesnt matter.
> 
> 
> What I can say though is from MY experience with having windows 10 preview since release this driver has worked the BEST and is far more stable (which I couldnt really comment on the betas it could have been the beta OS) I was also having odd graphical glitches in accelerated programs like outlook and so far their have been no issues. with leaving them open while playing games.



Well with Virtual Super Resolution i find there is no need for MSAA or alike now if you bump that up.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2014)

to those with driver problems: windows update.


apparently a windows update broke some driver installers, and a newer windows update fixes the issue.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 12, 2014)

I've been applying all W7 driver updates. There's very few I don't install. My rule of thumb is to apply any critical updates that are automatically selected, and any optional ones that say they resolve system issues.

The Omega driver installed fine for me and so far zero problems that I can see. Whether I installed them after the Windows hotfix update or am just lucky, I don't know.

Furthermore, if TPU had tested this driver with a better game selection, the uneducated, like Gmr_Chick, wouldn't be passing it off as just another run of the mill average driver, as if it's unnecessary to install.

There's been TONS of buzz on the net about how poorly both Far Cry 4 and AC Unity run, even on Nvidia spec, whom endorsed both titles. Running it on Sniper Elite III, BF4, and Ryse just isn't a realistic or fair test to showcase what this driver can do.

Sorry for the peeve, but the Omega rant thread on the AMD board was locked before I could respond. Please TPU, help us avid, experienced, PC gamers educate the uneducated, BEFORE the melt downs happen.


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 13, 2014)

Shit, I've gotten my first black screen freeze  So it's not fixed after all (even thought it seems to happen *much* less frequently)


----------



## AsRock (Dec 13, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> Shit, I've gotten my first black screen freeze  So it's not fixed after all (even thought it seems to happen *much* less frequently)



You tried cleaning the slot and re sitting the card as when i did that with mine some  10 month month ago that issue went.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 13, 2014)

No issues with Cat 14.12 on my HD7950.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 13, 2014)

I just had a guy ask me on another forum yesterday if Unity would run on his 7870 now with Omega. I've seen a guy on a 270x run it at 1080p with Ultra/High settings and he gets very good frame rates and very fast combat animation.

So I have to think that Unity can now run on much lower than their claimed Minimum spec with these drivers. I told the guy since his 7870 is only roughly 10% less powerful than a 270x, he could probably run it on at least High/Med settings.


----------



## D007 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea, I n


Mussels said:


> to those with driver problems: windows update.
> 
> 
> apparently a windows update broke some driver installers, and a newer windows update fixes the issue.


Noticed that too when my gf just installed the last update. Her system went ape shit.

I still won't use the omega drivers though. They refuse to install for her system and when they do install, it acts like there is no gpu installed.
So yea, not very beneficial to us to not have a driver installed and be stuck at crappy res.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2014)

As fate would have it, as soon as I decide to install this driver, I get other issues.  I don't think it's related to the driver, as I think issues started _right_ before installing, but I've uninstalled since anyway.  

It's going to take more messing with, as it's acting like the pc is infected, so now i'm seeing if I can get it working back to normal.  If not, an OS reinstall will be in order, along with the Omegas.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2014)

D007 said:


> Yea, I n
> 
> Noticed that too when my gf just installed the last update. Her system went ape shit.
> 
> ...



that is the symptom of the windows update, and its affected various companies not just AMD. you can uninstall the update, or install a newer one that removes it for you.


----------



## D007 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mussels said:


> that is the symptom of the windows update, and its affected various companies not just AMD. you can uninstall the update, or install a newer one that removes it for you.



Ahh tyvm. Good to know I can give it another shot then.
Much appreciated.

I have to say I am pretty disappointed in the amount of people here, who attacked everyone who said they had a problem with the drivers.
I hope those people can do a little growing up.


----------



## ap4lifetn (Dec 18, 2014)

I am still getting an intermittent screen flicker, does anyone else?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 18, 2014)

Nope, only bug i have had with it is selecting 150 dpi for desktop as when it's selected Diablo 3 mouse pointer don't show


----------



## ap4lifetn (Dec 18, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Nope, only bug i have had with it is selecting 150 dpi for desktop as when it's selected Diablo 3 mouse pointer don't show



well damn, its not as frequent as before, but i am still getting an intermittent flicker that will happen at the desktop or randomly in games.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 18, 2014)

After some testing I'm back to 14.9. These Omega drivers just gave me lower results overall on my 5350. Supposedly APUs were going to get a nice performance boost but in my case I lost around 6%.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 19, 2014)

ap4lifetn said:


> well damn, its not as frequent as before, but i am still getting an intermittent flicker that will happen at the desktop or randomly in games.


The only time I get desktop and game flicker behavior is if the t.v. and monitor are plugged in at the same time. As soon as I remove the hdmi to the t.v. from the back of the card the flicker stops.


----------

